# Woot! Woot! It's Janice's B-Day today!!!



## MAC_Whore (Oct 16, 2008)

Feel free to leave some birthday love for the lady who makes Specktra a great part of our lives!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Happy B-Day girl!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

Janice!! Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Janice! And thank you for this great place here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw is that Trent Reznor in your avatar? *listens to NIИ now*


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! :d


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 16, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Janice!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*

*Hope you have a great birthday, filled with lots of goodies and of course...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!*​


----------



## Susanne (Oct 16, 2008)

Have a great day!

I wish you all the best for your new year of life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks a lot for making specktra such a lovely place!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy birthday Janice, hope you enjoy your day and thanks for all that you do for us here at Specktra


----------



## chocokitty (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Janice!!!


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 16, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY may u have a blessed day. Thanks 4 this wonderful site hope u gets lots of MAC 4 ur B-DAY haha.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## joey444 (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 16, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JANICE!!!  *

*Wishing you a most Joyful BirthDay*
* & Hoping it's a Day Full of all things (& Moments) beautiful,*
*   as you deserve!*

*Thanks so much for all you do. *

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 16, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  Make sure DH takes you out for a night on the town!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have fun today!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 16, 2008)

Big birthday wishes to our fearless leader  ;-)

xo


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 16, 2008)

Yay! Have an awesome day.


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy birthday...WHHOOOO hooo party time. Here's what I'm going to do for you Janice. Im going to go out afterwork to a pub and have a cosmo for you. Cheers!


----------



## User93 (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy birthday Janice! Thank you SO MUCH for everything you do for specktra and for us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 We need a smiley sayinmg "Janice rocks"
I wish you all the best girl, hope all your dreams will come true!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 16, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANICE!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## natalie75 (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Janice!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (thanks to you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_





 Happy birthday Janice! Thank you SO MUCH for everything you do for specktra and for us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 We need a smiley sayinmg "Janice rocks"
I wish you all the best girl, hope all your dreams will come true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You called?






Oh I love it here


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2008)

Aww capmorlovesmac, you seriously just made me LOL in delight. Thank you


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 16, 2008)

*H**a**p**p**y **B**i**r**t**h**d**a**y**!*​


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 16, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy bday!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 16, 2008)

Hope you have a fab day


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Aww capmorlovesmac, you seriously just made me LOL in delight. Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome! I am happy that I could make you smile and laugh


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 16, 2008)

*



HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANICE!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​*
You know I got mad love for you and your work with Specktra. I hope that you have a wonderful birthday filled with lots of cake, MAC and other great loot. All the best for you on your day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## aziajs (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Janice!


----------



## rbella (Oct 16, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JANICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 16, 2008)

*





 Happy Birthday, Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 16, 2008)

happy birthday Janice!! have an awesome day!!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Janice! (from one libra to another!)

I can't tell you how much Specktra has made my life better, I appreciate all you do so very much. 

Have a great day!


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## concertina (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope you have an awesome day, Janice!!! Call me sometime for coffee or drinks when you get a free evening!


----------



## nunu (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy birthday Janice!


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Janice


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh and I had to do this for laughs...LOL


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy, happy Birthday, chica!!!!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 16, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, I picked this up at the swapmeet for you






Enjoy!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

I almost forgot....Trent remembered it was your Birthday today and he wanted me to give this to you....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_HAPPY BIRTHDAY, I picked this up at the swapmeet for you






Enjoy!!!_

 
This is soooo many kinds of wrong!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## SuSana (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday fellow Libra!  Hope you get you some good sushi today!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 16, 2008)

Have a very Happy, Healthy & Fun Birthday Janice!


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Janice!!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 16, 2008)

:BIRTHDAY: Happy Birthday !


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 16, 2008)

Go Janice! It's Your Birthday! :d


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for all that you do to make this such a great community!  May this next year bring you nothing but happiness!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Janice! I hope you celebrate properly with some MAC!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 16, 2008)

HAPPPYYYYY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!! Hope you're having an AWESOME day!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy birthday lady!


----------



## Janice (Oct 17, 2008)

I had a wonderful day, thank you all for thinking of me. ✌


----------



## frocher (Oct 17, 2008)

A bit late, but hope you had a Happy Birthday!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jot (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Janice. hope you had a truely fab day, you deserve it


----------



## redambition (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Penn (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Janice!
Thank you for all the hard work you've done and all the effort you put into this wonderful community


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------

